# Darstellung unter Windows2000



## Ludger (24. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin neu hier und hoffe, dass ich mit meiner Frage im richtigen Forum gelandet bin:
Bisher haben wir (meine Frau und ich) Digitale Photos unter Windows 98 bearbeitet, ausgedruckt usw. Da dieses Hobby sich immer weiter entwickelt habe ich nun einen weiteren Rechner dafür vorgesehen. Dieser läuft unter Windows2000. Nun tritt folgendes Phänomen auf: Ein z.B. zu dunkles Bild wird unter W98 dunkel dargestellt und auch so ausgedruckt. Das gleiche Bild wird unter W2000 viel heller und besser dargestellt, so als wennman es schon bearbeitet hätte, obwohl wir es nur in einem Bildbetrachter (IrfanView) ansehen.
Gibt es unter W2000 eine Automatische Funktion die dies durchführt? Wenn ja, kann man dies abschalten? Denn durch die falsche Darstellung wird man natürlich total in die Irre geleitet und die Ausdrucke sind dann absolut daneben.

Danke schonmal.
Ludger


----------



## mschuetzda (24. Oktober 2005)

Die Ursache ist nicht das Betriebssystem (Win98/Win2000) sondern die Grafikkarten bzw. die Monitore. Ihr solltet Euch mal mit dem Thema Monitorkalibrierung bzw. Farbmanagement beschäftigen.
Hardware-Monitorkalibrierung z.B. bei: http://www.topsystems.com/products.php?lang=d&product=cp 
oder Farbmanagement z.B. hier: http://www.topsystems.com/workshop/colorm_de_1.pdf

EDIT: und allgemeine Info bei Wikipedia: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kalibrierung_bei_Farbmanagement

Edit: 31.10.2005
Neues Tool von MS zu diesem Thema: MS Powertoy: Color Control Panel Applet
siehe auch bei PC-Welt: Klick


----------

